# Monument Valley - April 2009



## MissMia (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey TPF!

I'm planning a trip to Monument Valley & Canyon de Chelly in April 2009.

Gouldings Lodge is a hotel with campsites and three cabins that sleep 6 people. The rates are reasonable, especially for the cabins and campsites, and all three cabins are still available for April.

The full moon in April '09 falls on Thursday April 9th and that might be a really cool time to be there. I'd be interested in going around that date. 

Let me know if anyone else is interested!


----------



## Sydkid (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 22, 2008)

i've stayed at the Goulding Lodge it's got a million dollar view


----------



## kundalini (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll have to check my calander and vacation time, but this sounds quite interesting.  Always wanted to get out to the desert southwest.

Good to know Jeff.

Hope you don't mind an East Coaster coming.  :lmao:  I'm up for sharing a cabin.


----------



## Joves (Sep 28, 2008)

As usual if my work time allows it. I love going up to Ktown every once in awhile when Im not working.


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 28, 2008)

For all of you that are interested, they offer a Navajo (or Dineh) guided tour of the Monument Valley. I did that a few years back and it was like a magical trip into yesteryear! You get to see some ruins, some seldom seen places (one only has access with the guide). It's an amazing place!


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a 'maybe'.  How long a meetup do you have in mind?


----------



## bigalbest (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm in, can't wait.


----------

